# New Build Plumbing; Systemlink or Motorised Valves??



## islanderre (1 May 2009)

Hello AAM,

Currently trying to decide on the plumbing spec for my 2100sq foot new build Dormer, so far this is what I have come up with:

Oil Condensing Boiler, efficiency 97% or better (Will be placed in the Garage 20 foot from the house). Must be 97% or better due to BER spec.
Multi fuel stove with back boiler
Triple coil cylinder with immersion. Cannot afford the Solar yet so will install the cylinder to allow the solar to be fitted @ a later date
Conventional radiators throughout the house, 14 in total fitted with TRV's. Two heated towal rails for the bathrooms
3 zone system: Upstairs, downstairs and hot water
Pressurised domestic water system (Water pressure very poor in the area)
From doing a bit of research, I came accross the Systemlink manifold system that may be used instead of motorised valves for the different zones. 
My initial plan with the stove is to size it big enough to heat the hot water and downstairs rads only thus would not have to fit a very big stove. House will have a HRV system too so hoping that will aid in the distribution of heat throughout the house
Spoke with one plumber who is open to using both systems and sees no major issues with my plan, he has also quoted €3000 to 1st and 2nd fix the above.

So folks, what do ye think of the above, see any pros & cons. Also, what are peoples opinions on the Systemlink manifold in against the (tried & tested) motorised v/v's option.

Looking forward to all replies and many thanks to all who contribute.


----------



## TripMeUp (1 May 2009)

Hi..in process of building myself and our plumber said Systemlink is the only way to go now...hope that helps..!


----------



## DavyJones (1 May 2009)

As a general rule of thumb, more stats = greater control which = more effective and less wastefull system.

As for your plan I would probably do the exact same thing Inc not fitting panels now. This would have nothing to do with money, more with the fact that currently no panel impresses me enough. I would however, fit the correct cylinder and run pipe work to attic.

The system link system will be far more expensive than the trad way. It is the same amount of work for the plumber but materials and electrical work would increase.


Ensure your plumber fits a bypass of the downstairs zone valve off the backboiler. so if stat is off, the backboiler has somewhere to send hot water once the cylinder is satisfied.


----------



## islanderre (1 May 2009)

Tripmeup and DavyJones,

Many thanks for the replies.

Good to know that you have given my plan the ''Thumbs Up'' Davy Jones. Will get an outfit here in galway to price up the above with the conventional motorised v/v's and with the Manifold system. With this info, a decision will be made.

Have already made clear to the electricians and Plumbers that I want everything done to allow the Solar Panels to simply ''slot in'' when I get around to it in a few years. The roof has alreadybeen reinforced to take the panels

Just out of interest DavyJones, when you say the Systemlink will be far more expensive; would you feel it is worth it in against the conventional way???. I am trying to adopt the attitude that pay a bit more now and hopefully it will pay of in the long run. Just curious as to would you splash out if in my shoes.

Thanks agin folks for all the help on thi topic and others.

Tripmeup........... how is your stress levels with the build...... mine as hit new levels now and again; everyonesays ''It will be worth it in the end''!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyJones (1 May 2009)

System link will be more expensive because it involves a lot more hard ware,  Stat in every room and actuator on every flow mainfold port. these will all have to be wired to a center control panel. 

TRV's are fitted with rad and are quite effective for their price approx €19 (TRV and locksheild pack). When the TRV senses its preset temperture it will regulate the flow of hot water to rad to ensure a constant temperture. A stat in a common area will also be fitted to a zone valve. When this stat is satisfied it will shut down entire zone.

system link will save on running costs but only marginally and I am not sure if installation costs can justify. Also the more electronic ware you have in your home, the more maintance it will need. these things have to be weighed up over the expected life span of system.


----------



## thlint (3 May 2009)

We used the system link circuit board only to control the heating system and standard motorised valves.
basicly 4 major zones + hot water the under floor is divided into 5 further zones .
we went this way because we could use the high voltage relays on the board + the timer and multiply inputs and outputs that the system link allowed . To design this with ordinary relays and a programmable circuit would have been a major headache. Why re invent the wheel.  This has been used since 2001


----------



## thlint (3 May 2009)

Tip .
I found that the cheaper dial thermostats are better as nobody can use the programmable thermostats and keep over riding them. Use a timer switch on the whole system if you need time control. This reduces the cost as the cheaper thermostats seem to function better. Plus there is a little click when they activate. Some can have a light to indicate that they have switched on. This  can off set the cost of the control board completly.


----------



## TripMeUp (5 May 2009)

islanderre said:


> Tripmeup and DavyJones,
> 
> 
> Tripmeup........... how is your stress levels with the build...... mine as hit new levels now and again; everyonesays ''It will be worth it in the end''!!!!!!!


 

Hi,

Stress levels ok so far, wallet levels very low!!
I try not to get too worked up about it, but many hurdles yet to be overcome, so we'll see!!!

best of luck with it...


----------



## villa 1 (12 May 2009)

Remind your plumber to install an unrestricted 1" gravity circiut between the solid fuel stove and your cylinder.


----------



## islanderre (23 Jun 2009)

A quick update folks,

Got back quotes from two highly recommended plumbers to fit as I've listed above; only thing I would need to supply to them is the Sanitary ware to which I have agreed.

Plumber 1 has quoted 16,000 euro while plumber 2 wants 17500 euro. Having questioned the difference in price between 1 and 2; Plumber 2 said it was down to hom using a multi coil pipe system instead of conventional copper or qualplex.

Would be curious to hear peoples thoughts on the above prices and if these are the rates been charged at the moment for a spec like mine.

I really had anticipated a maximum price of 13,000 euro so the above prices have thrown me a bit!!!!!!!

Thanks folks.


----------



## DGOBS (30 Jun 2009)

Why not go back to them now with your budget, and see how far down they can come? a buyer market these days


----------

